# thankyou for information!!



## gav.b1984 (Aug 14, 2010)

thanks to anyone who give me information about african dwarf crocodiles for sale,i wanted a male to go with my female but came across a m/f pair so i have them coming tonight:2thumb:
have now seperated my enclosure with sheeted metal mesh so they can get used to each other for a week or so then i will put together:gasp:should be fun!!:lol2:


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2011)

Videos or it didnt happen :2thumb:


----------



## gav.b1984 (Aug 14, 2010)

*?*



Jaggers said:


> Videos or it didnt happen :2thumb:


 what you mean mate?


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2011)

When you put them in the enclosure


----------



## YXZF (May 29, 2011)

When you get them, we all want to see pics and videos :2thumb:


----------



## gav.b1984 (Aug 14, 2010)

*yeh i'll try!!*



YXZF said:


> When you get them, we all want to see pics and videos :2thumb:


 how you get pics on here,ive tryed before but no luck?


----------



## gav.b1984 (Aug 14, 2010)

*sorry mate*



Jaggers said:


> When you put them in the enclosure


 don't know where my head was then


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2011)

gav.b1984 said:


> don't know where my head was then


 
Maybe the excitement of what your getting later, I know I would be. If you want I can come round later and show you how its done as long as I get to see them? :lol2:


----------



## gav.b1984 (Aug 14, 2010)

:lol2:


Jaggers said:


> Maybe the excitement of what your getting later, I know I would be. If you want I can come round later and show you how its done as long as I get to see them? :lol2:


 yeh,somthing like that!!i'd like to see anyone else come and get the 3ft female ive allready got here out of enclosure,she may only be 3 ft but would not want her to get hold of me:gasp:


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2011)

Do you use ropes or the towel methord?


----------



## gav.b1984 (Aug 14, 2010)

ropes or towels,i just grab it behind the head then grab tail,easy as that!! maybe another 1ft bigger i'll need another method,but for now that works!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2011)

I dont mind helping


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Yeah mate defo need pics if you can't get them on here put them on Facebook and ill put them on for ya? 

Does this mean your going to have 3 crocodiles?? Starting your own crocodile farm or wat...Shaun foggart watch your back!!!:lol2:

Lookin forward to pics pal.

Cheers 
Seb


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS! 
could we have some pics please?


----------



## gav.b1984 (Aug 14, 2010)

*got my crocodiles*



MP reptiles said:


> PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS!
> could we have some pics please?


if you want to see any pics you'll have to go on my fb,i hav,nt got a clue how to put them on here?gavin brannan(fb)


----------



## gav.b1984 (Aug 14, 2010)

*fb,pics*



ChopChop said:


> Yeah mate defo need pics if you can't get them on here put them on Facebook and ill put them on for ya?
> 
> Does this mean your going to have 3 crocodiles?? Starting your own crocodile farm or wat...Shaun foggart watch your back!!!:lol2:
> 
> ...


 i you can get croc pics of fb,put some up if you can,cheers mate and yeh ive now got 3 african dwarf crocs,be a coulpe of years before i put them together my female is a monster:gasp::lol2: compared to the other two


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

I'll upload more later pal internet on me phones playing up.

Stunning little crocs pal.


----------



## gav.b1984 (Aug 14, 2010)

*nice one mate!!*

:2thumb:


ChopChop said:


> I'll upload more later pal internet on me phones playing up.
> 
> Stunning little crocs pal.


 try get one up of big female!!cracking pic that!!


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

My two favour pics lad. And your female looks pretty big.


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## gav.b1984 (Aug 14, 2010)

*cheers mate!!*



ChopChop said:


> image


 nice pics them!!when your croc ere?


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

gav.b1984 said:


> nice pics them!!when your croc ere?


3 long weeks away...:banghead:

I've been waiting tooo long...It will Defo be worth the wait tho!!!:no1:


----------



## gav.b1984 (Aug 14, 2010)

*not to long...*



ChopChop said:


> 3 long weeks away...:banghead:
> 
> I've been waiting tooo long...It will Defo be worth the wait tho!!!:no1:


 trust me its worth it!!there somthing else!!


----------

